# 1983 trek 720 totally original garage sale find



## hbbikeguy (Aug 11, 2014)

My first post here. So picked this up yesterday at a garage sale. Looks pretty cool. I collect 1950's beach cruisers so this is out of my comfort zone. Just thought I would share my cool find. Thanks all


----------



## hbbikeguy (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## hbbikeguy (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## hbbikeguy (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## hbbikeguy (Aug 11, 2014)




----------

